# bergbau +375



## Gast20180212 (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo könnte wer so reizend sein wie den bergbau guide 1-375 (der war hammer gut^^)
auch einen für 375 - 450 zu machen mit den bildchern wo man wieviel und wo findest?
wäre echt supi^^


----------



## Kite-X (12. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...40&start=40


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. Januar 2009)

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/bergbau-guide.html


----------

